# western plow wont move



## tnsallseason (Nov 8, 2011)

i have a western uni mount when i move the joy stick the motor runs, a little loud it seems but its running i even tryede a new one and the plow wont move in any direction but im getting power to the three silinode on the side of the pump housing when i hit the joy stick going nuts here and also i have a small leak on the driver side cyclinder seems like its coming rite out of the housing itself please help


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

it sounds like the pump isnt working. Check for fluid and the filter first. All else fails check the pump. This is assuming that when you say the valves work that they actually do.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

first you have fluid?

second if you have a leak and water may be getting in it will gum up your valves see if the fluid is milky looking


----------



## tnsallseason (Nov 8, 2011)

i filled fluid to the top and what was in there didnt look that bad i just bought this truck wit the plow on it so im not fimilar with it at all but the leak is a stready drip and i think the cylinder housing has a hole rusted threw it


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

best thing i could tell you without being there

check to make sure you have a GOOD ground and power.

Fluids are filled

Plug is not have a bunch of dirt and grim in it and not burnt out


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

sounds like the pump is out of fluid by the motor running louder than it normally seems...if youre below freezing it could be ice thats formed clogging the pump or sticking a selonoid closed

check fluid, your leak could be the problem, also make sure your battery connections are set up right, the motor might be able to run backwards if its a double pole motor

as for the cylinder if its coming out of the packing then grab a giant adjustable and give it a quarter turn to tighten, a hole in the cylinder itself happens sometimes, ive brazed them with good results...or else go to rcpw or discount plow parts or angelos and get another 100 dollar cylinder.


----------



## tnsallseason (Nov 8, 2011)

power and ground is good i filled res is there another spot to put fluid and i put a brand new plug on it, i have power to everything and motor runs does doesnt move plow


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like you have a bad pump.


----------



## tnsallseason (Nov 8, 2011)

i filled the res with fluid is there another spot to put fluid and im in buffalo it was 67 degrees out today so nothing frozen


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

You need to remove the oil can and check the filter intake assembly.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Did you test the pump pressure?
Does the motor run when each function is done on the controller (up, right, left)?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Also, if you don't have an owners manual, on Western's website they have a very simple trouble shooting diagram to follow.


----------



## tnsallseason (Nov 8, 2011)

No I dont no how to check pump for pressuer and yes grtting power when I hit the controller in each directiom


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Everyone gave you some suggestions. When you took the motor off, did you look inside at the pump screen and see if it is clogged? Check that and replace if necessary. Let us know if that works!


----------



## tnsallseason (Nov 8, 2011)

filter is clean and motor runs when u give it each comand left right up down


----------

